# Jetbeam RRT-O with photos!



## berry580 (Oct 21, 2009)

A new model from Jetbeam called RRT-0

On sale at:

*BOG*:
http://blackforce.stores.yahoo.net/rrt0.html

*LightJunction*:
http://www.lightjunction.com/jetbeam-flashlights/jetbeam-raptor/jetbeam-RRT0-EX-flashlight.html

Price: $98
AA extension: $12

- Supports 1xCR123 and 1xAA when with extension tube

With the eneloop battery as size reference, the RRT-0 is estimated to be about: 
- 9.7cm in length
- 11.4cm in length w/ AA extension tube(?)
- head, 2.4cm in diameter
- tail end, 2.3cm in diameter.

- Looks like it can reliably tailstand

- Apparent user interface the same as RRT-1 & 2 *unfortunately*. i.e. no IBS with control ring =(



















http://www.51shoudian.com/thread-3115-1-1.html


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-O*

Nice looking light but the beam looks green in that sample.


----------



## Zeruel (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-O*

For AA, I need a clip like Jet-I Pro v3.

And what's with the green tint? :green:


----------



## berry580 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-O*

ok, now when credit is due, I have to give it. Almost forgot.

Thank you coaking!
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3129474&postcount=20


----------



## berry580 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-O*



Zeruel said:


> For AA, I need a clip like Jet-I Pro v3.


So it looks like JB is now going the IBS route and expanding their RRT line.

I don't have any data, but i have a feeling that their element series didn't go that well.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-O*

Looks cool, but I don't think I will get one.
If it were 1 cr123 that would be a different story!

:devil:


----------



## Liteskr42 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-O*

Look at the pics. There is what appears to be an extension to accomodate AA . They even put some brand of AA in the finned extension . without the extension it looks to be cr123?


----------



## *Dusty* (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-O*



Liteskr42 said:


> Look at the pics. There is what appears to be an extension to accomodate AA . They even put some brand of AA in the finned extension . without the extension it looks ot be cr121?


 
Is the blue battery in the main body not a rechargable lithium?

Looks like you'll have the choice, this could be my next flashlight!


----------



## Inliner (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-O*

Very Cool. 123's or 14500 or AA then.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 21, 2009)

Since nobody else has posted it yet...

oo:

...that is all.


----------



## 1anrm (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice looking light :thumbsup:, looking forward for more info.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 21, 2009)

Best not to judge the thing by a single beamshot.


----------



## lightmyway (Oct 21, 2009)

Hope they will be available before Xmas,looking good.


----------



## berry580 (Oct 21, 2009)

oh yeah, one thing i just noticed.

This one apparently looks like it can *truly* tail stand reliably unlike the Jet-Is.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 21, 2009)

That IS a slick lookin light!!oo::huh:

Any idea if they are sticking with the XR-E or will it be using the XP-E or XP-G?:devil:

I have the RRT-2 and think the build quality is excellent!
Wound'nt mind adding this one to the stock-pile of lights..:tinfoil:


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 21, 2009)

Beamshot look like XR-E. I hope it won't have standard RRT modes - 240-100-30lm is a nightmare for EDC!:thumbsdow IBS is brilliant, I hope they manage to combine adjustable modes with control ring.


----------



## WHT_GE8 (Oct 21, 2009)

I love jetbeam and that light looks awesome, hope to see some more beamshots. Hope its the camera and the actual color of the beam isnt like that though.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Oct 21, 2009)

We should have the official specs by Friday. Check the Marketplace for the official announcement.

Thank you,
Flavio
BugoutgearUSA.com
JETBeam USA


----------



## bondr006 (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh my! Oh my! Oh my! 



I must have this light.....I want it, I want it, I want it....


----------



## Daylo (Oct 21, 2009)

I was waiting for Flavio to chime in. Info by Friday, very nice.


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 21, 2009)

That beam pattern looks more like an XPE (no rings) from a bezel/reflector assembly that small.

Nice looking light for sure!!


----------



## coaking (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-O*

You are welcome!
Regards!


----------



## coaking (Oct 21, 2009)

RRT0 will be available these days to distributors!
Regards!


----------



## Funzelfutzi (Oct 21, 2009)

Just getting tired of my 1x CR123 EDC light and now this pops up …


----------



## grunscga (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-O*

Maybe it's because the pictures are of a prototype, but I don't see the usual Hi-Mid-Low markings above the ring. Maybe it _is_ a combo of ring+IBS? That would be excellent! 



jhc37013 said:


> Nice looking light but the beam looks green in that sample.



Yes, I believe that would be an example of the rare RN tint XP-G. You know, the XP-GRN.  

please don't hurt me


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 21, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> That beam pattern looks more like an XPE (no rings) from a bezel/reflector assembly that small.


It's XR-E with well designed (finally) OP reflector. There is nicely diffused Cree ring around hotspot and XP-E doesn't create such corona.


----------



## berry580 (Oct 21, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> Beamshot look like XR-E. I hope it won't have standard RRT modes - 240-100-30lm is a nightmare for EDC!:thumbsdow IBS is brilliant, I hope they manage to combine adjustable modes with control ring.


+1
 

Yeah, I don't really like RRT's standard mode sequences either, having used the IBS for so long, I don't really want to go *back* to a fixed sequential interface again.

IBS with control ring!

Flavio, wouldn't you be able to help us here?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 21, 2009)

berry580 said:


> +1
> 
> IBS with control ring!
> 
> Flavio, wouldn't you be able to help us here?


 



*THAT* would be SICK_!!!...__In a good way_!:twothumbs


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Oct 21, 2009)

berry580 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't really like RRT's standard mode sequences either, having used the IBS for so long, I don't really want to go *back* to a fixed sequential interface again.
> ...



I will pass this along to the Jetbeam Engineers. Not sure if it can be done with the magnetic control ring.

Regards,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com
JETBeam USA


----------



## LED_Thrift (Oct 21, 2009)

Could it be done with a non-magnetic ring? Get it done somehow --> *IBS with control ring would be the best interface EVER.*


----------



## monanza (Oct 21, 2009)

:hairpull: Do I wait and hope for Ti version or do I splurge and hope for a Ti version?  

The answer is... yes! Nice! Seems very pocketable.


----------



## berry580 (Oct 22, 2009)

monanza said:


> The answer is... yes! Nice! Seems very pocketable.


Ok, well using the eneloop as size reference, I estimate the RRT-0 to be about 9.7cm in length and with the AA extension tube (?), it's about 11.4cm in length. Head about 2.4cm in diameter and tail about 2.3cm in diameter. Its slightly shorter and has a small head than the Nitecore SR3, meaning its smaller and probably less bulky than the SR3, moderate size IMO.


----------



## southplinker (Oct 22, 2009)

LED_Thrift said:


> Could it be done with a non-magnetic ring? Get it done somehow --> *IBS with control ring would be the best interface EVER.*



I hope people from Jetbeam are listening + if it could take 1xAA this is the best light I could think of:thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm just excited that we got our 123 light back! This looks great.


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 22, 2009)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> I will pass this along to the Jetbeam Engineers. Not sure if it can be done with the magnetic control ring.


It is possible! You can switch to specific mode (4 instead of 3 would be nice too) by control ring and set it up by the switch (like current IBS). Fast, simple, useful = perfect!


----------



## berry580 (Oct 22, 2009)

The toy is up in BOG:

http://blackforce.stores.yahoo.net/rrt0.html

priced at $98 and $12 for the extender. Claims the UI will be the same as RRT-1 and 2, which is most unfortunate. No revolutionary changes apparently, we're back to the high-medium-low-strobe-standby. *sigh*
Will have to see some reviews before laying the cash out. I'm expecting nothing less than perfectly flat regulation on this one, or I'd just stay with the Jet-I PRO V3.0 and they can kiss my *** haha

Indeed, our speculation is correct. 1xCR123 as is, and 1xAA when with extender, i like this format, although i personally find it a bit pricey. At $98+$12, that's $110, i.e. the price of a RRT-1. I'm suspecting perhaps a pricing error? LOL 
Care explaining a little bit to us Flavio?


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 22, 2009)

> This model features *the same great features of the RRT-1 & RRT-2*, but in a smaller package


What? $110 for a small EDC with 30lm lowest level? Is it a joke?


----------



## Zefiryn (Oct 22, 2009)

small pocket size EDC with no low mode and sky high price level ?? well You are right, its a joke.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Oct 22, 2009)

Zefiryn said:


> small pocket size EDC with no low mode and sky high price level ?? well You are right, its a joke.



Wow...you guys are harsh! How about waiting a couple of days until the final specs are released to make final judgement on it. 

Regards,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com


----------



## Daylo (Oct 22, 2009)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> Wow...you guys are harsh! How about waiting a couple of days until the final specs are released to make final judgement on it.
> 
> Regards,
> Flavio
> BugoutGearUSA.com


 

Collect information and compile facts before passing judgment? That my friend is a foreign concept in these parts. :shakehead
 
By the way, the RRT-0 looks sweet, looking forward to the specs.


----------



## cheetokhan (Oct 22, 2009)

Single cell 123 lights are my favorite form factor, Jetbeam is by far the highest quality lights I own, and I think I might like the rotating ring selector design. 
I love the I.B.S. interface on my Jet I, Jet II, and Jet III lights, but I like clicking buttons and sometimes I get carried away and end up in programming mode when I don't really want to This ring selector should solve that problem. 
I'd like to see this light driving the emitter as hard as possible and with a bigger head and smooth reflector for a really tight hotspot and maximum throw. My current 123 cell throw champ is my Jet II Pro I.B.S. smooth reflector. I want a brighter version of that light.


----------



## grunscga (Oct 22, 2009)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> Wow...you guys are harsh! How about waiting a couple of days until the final specs are released to make final judgement on it.



Are you kidding? We don't know the stats yet, and we're already suggesting new features! :laughing:

Speaking of which :devil:, it's too bad that the switch is part of the body tube, because I would pay extra for an 18650-sized body tube to use to turn it into an RRT-ST. From the one image we have of the head, it looks like that should be do-able, and that would give one slim light that could run on (R)CR123, AA, 14500, and 18650 (depending on which body tube / extension was installed). Maybe 17670 as well? (dunno about battery rattle)

Heck, I think I like that idea enough that I'd probably even pay the extra money for an 18650 body that included a switch.


----------



## bondr006 (Oct 22, 2009)

grunscga said:


> Speaking of which :devil:, it's too bad that the switch is part of the body tube



+1 To me that is a major design flaw in an otherwise beautiful light. Why in the world would they make the tailcap non-removable? I have plenty of lights that size that have a removable tailcap. Maybe(hopefully) the picture is just a prototype.


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 22, 2009)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> Wow...you guys are harsh! How about waiting a couple of days until the final specs are released to make final judgement on it.


We know one thing:


> This model features the same great feature_*S*_ of the RRT-1 & RRT-2, but in a smaller package


Raptors one great feature is control ring. What is the other one (or more)? I'm 85% sure it's old modes - 240-100-30lm-strobo, not very useful in EDC light (actually, not very useful in any light). Besides - it must be made of gold or the best titanium to justify such high price.



cheetokhan said:


> I'd like to see this light driving the emitter as hard as possible and with a bigger head and smooth reflector for a really tight hotspot and maximum throw. My current 123 cell throw champ is my Jet II Pro I.B.S. smooth reflector. I want a brighter version of that light.


You won't see it, CR123 is a tiny battery with low capacity and
cannot handle very high current. Even over 1A in your Jet-II Pro is a little bit too high.


----------



## cheetokhan (Oct 22, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> You won't see it, CR123 is a tiny battery with low capacity and
> cannot handle very high current. Even over 1A in your Jet-II Pro is a little bit too high.



My Lumapower D-Mini EX draws over 2A from a single IMR 123 cell with no problems.


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, IMR but I don't think that serious company will make a flashlight for one specific power source.


----------



## gsxrac (Oct 22, 2009)

Well you can be sure the modes arent going to be 240-100-30 because Im pretty sure a single cell light isnt going to put out 240 lm. And im guessing Jetbeam sees this as an EDC light and not a tactical tool like the other M series. For that reason Im going to guess they probably changed the modes to reflect this. But lets see! IDK why on earth they didnt put a freakin clip on it!? I would have bought one for sure if they had!


----------



## grunscga (Oct 22, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> Well you can be sure the modes arent going to be 240-100-30 because Im pretty sure a single cell light isnt going to put out 240 lm.



 The Jet-I Pro v3 is a single cell light that is rated at 6-240 lumen. Whether that's an emitter rating or OTF is irrelevant because they would use the same metric for this new light.

The Jet-I also already steps down for lower-powered (AA) cells, so it could easily do the same for CR123, but still give "240 lumen" on Li-Ion or IMR.

Also, _technically_, even if it's no more efficient than my Jet-I, it would pull ~1400mA out of a 3.0V CR123, which IIRC, is within the 1500mA upper limit of a good CR123. At least until the voltage dropped. At 2.5V, it would need ~1700mA to match those same tailcap power measurements from my Jet-I (1060mA @ 3.96V on a 14500).


----------



## berry580 (Oct 23, 2009)

bondr006 said:


> +1 To me that is a major design flaw in an otherwise beautiful light. Why in the world would they make the tailcap non-removable? I have plenty of lights that size that have a removable tailcap. Maybe(hopefully) the picture is just a prototype.


hhmm... that's an interesting point, why are they doing that? So far the only advantage i can think of is better water-tight quality. But with the extension tube, we're pretty much back to square one.

Of all my Jetbeam lights, i noticed that all of their retaining rings are very tight, to the point where i haven't successfully opened any of them... *sigh*
Perhaps my tweezers are too weak, i should get a proper piler from somewhere. But yeah, this new design probably ain't going to make things in that respect any better. Perhaps they *don't* want us to open the retaining ring? So its not necessarily a flaw, but it just inhibits what we can do.:sigh:

Look forward to more info regarding this stunning looking light


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 23, 2009)

+100 on IBS with control ring!!!

no runtime specs or output levels? even manufacturer specs would be good.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Oct 23, 2009)

What we can say is that the picture above is an early prototype and not the final version...

Can't say much more than that so until the official specs are posted...perhaps ya'll should go "clip" some coupons out of the Sunday paper! 

Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com
JETBeam USA
888-221-5498


----------



## chef4850 (Oct 23, 2009)

just pre ordered the rrt-0 from BOG. Hope it is worth it. Really like all the jetbeam lights and I think this will be a winner as well.

Chef


----------



## Hitthespot (Oct 23, 2009)

I love my Jetbeam lights. However, I find it a little odd that a light that is suppose to ship in a couple of weeks still has no specifications or production model pictures?:shrug:

Bill


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey, I just noticed the ETA is my birthday. I should get one for free! :twothumbs


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 23, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> Beamshot look like XR-E. I hope it won't have standard RRT modes - 240-100-30lm is a nightmare for EDC!:thumbsdow IBS is brilliant, I hope they manage to combine adjustable modes with control ring.


While I agree that adjustable modes are best, what's wrong with 240-100-30? Since on/off is controlled by a tailswitch separate from the control ring, it will always start on the same mode you left it at. It's not like you'll have to cycle through the bright modes to get to the dim one.


----------



## Jida (Oct 23, 2009)

30lm is pretty high for a low mode which means if you are just looking for a lock or something in a bag then it will be overly bright.

The (possible) 240lm being thought of is too high since the runtime would be low and the odds of you needing 240lm in an EDC is low.

100lm is fine and a decent level.

Personally, if a single Eneloop AA EDC light could do 240lm I would buy it now, even if the RT was only 20 minutes 

That is just me though.


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 23, 2009)

1. 'fyrstormer' - 30lm is definitely bright light, too bright for EDC.
2. Strobe is useless in EDC, they could make something like: 240-100-30-5lm (of course adjustable modes *with* control ring are much better).
3. It has 240lm with single Li-Ion, same as Jet-I, using AA it's about 130lm.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 23, 2009)

My name is fyrstormer and I endorse Plan #2 in the previous post. :twothumbs

I could care less about SOS or strobe. You know how I get SOS or strobe if I want it? I hit the tailcap button a bunch of times.  Knowing morse code is a handy thing.


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 24, 2009)

Evidently the production version is somewhat different than the prototype. Flavio pulled down the picture and put up a "coming soon" sign instead.

http://store.bugoutgearusa.com/rrt0.html

At $110 with extension tube, it's TWICE what I just paid for a Dereelight C2H which has the same basic format, CR123 or AA with extention tube.

At twice the cost, I will be expecting something special. A XP-G emitter? Some super-slick capabilities or control system? Superior efficiency?

I hope they use a stainless steel bezel at the tailcap... that's where my Jetbeams show the first wear marks.


----------



## berry580 (Oct 24, 2009)

I think the "something special" is probably the control ring itself.

Just look at Nitecore SR3, its $120 shipped before discount. RRT-0 is $110 without shipping before discount, so effectively they're the same price. Since RRT-0 would probably have less stages than the SR3, I expect perfectly flat regulation unlike SR3's disco party-like regulation.

I'm suspecting Jetbeam is planning to use the RRT-0 to replace the Jet-II in the 1xCR123 category since they're not even producing Jet-IIs anymore. Since it can also take 1xAA, this is a less risky approach compared to launching a "1xCR123 only" light (continuing on from my "general population don't like CR123" theory)


----------



## toby_pra (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow very nice! I like it...

When its coming out?


----------



## LUPARA (Oct 26, 2009)

Can someone please explain? Why is it that these "design engineers" ignore the practicalities of EDC lights as explained by very informed, real life owners and users of their lights? In this case; your suggestions and recommendations for the light are far advanced of the engineers IMHO. 

Glamour and glitz is one thing; but using the light is another. You guys seem to know what fits well with both those things. If the scoence and the art of making lights could come together just once in a while it would be refreshing. As it is; a cursory glance at the Asian online sellers of flashlights tells us that every on of these light almost looks the same. Some look like very bad versions of very ugly riflescopes.
Is that a little harsh? A little ignorant maybe? I'm just a newbee but.................I'd like to be able to float around the manufacturers in southern China etc just to see for myself how everything is done. Which I just might have the opportunity to do this coming year.....


----------



## zs&tas (Oct 26, 2009)

Cant please everyone all of the time. this new rrt 0 is perfect for me, i use a nitecore extreme for dog walks but i would like to know my runtime rather than guessing, also the misses still hasnt worked out the extreme's ui.
I need a light with 80-100 lumens most of the time, then a 200 burst when needed.
cant wait


----------



## cheetokhan (Oct 26, 2009)

zs&tas said:


> also the misses still hasn't worked out the extreme's ui.



I know exactly what you mean:laughing: I'm thinking this light, with the ring control, will be perfect for my wife. I'm also eyeballing the Quark tactical lights for the same reason. They have two programmable modes selected by twisting the head, and getting into program mode is intentionally difficult. 
But I like Jetbeam so I'm waiting for this one to come out before I chose.


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 27, 2009)

Does this outthrow the D Mini?


----------



## LowFlux (Oct 27, 2009)

Selector-ring IBS is an awesome idea! :twothumbs 5 (or more/less) customizable settings via control ring would make be an awesome light indeed!


----------



## KAP (Oct 27, 2009)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> Can't say much more than that so until the official specs are posted...perhaps ya'll should go "clip" some coupons out of the Sunday paper!


ah damn. i got excited when i saw the proto with no clip. like ive mentioned in other threads, my Jet-I v3 is almost perfect if it werent for the silly reverse clicky and the ugliness(sharp corners) left from removing the clip.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 28, 2009)

Some of us have been moaning about a selector ring/ IBS interface for ~5 months now. Why is it _just_ being mentioned to the engineers? :sigh:

It is a shame that it is using the same UI as the previous RRT lights. Having strobe between standby and low is just idiotic. That fact alone destroys most of the usability of the light.

I'm quite happy to see the selector ring brought down to 1xAA (and 1xCR123) size. 

I'd also curious about whether they're using a newer emitter. There's not much reason to use an XR-E + OP reflector anymore.


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 28, 2009)

A self-centering ring would be great. Turn one direction brighter, the other dimmer. Release when you get the brightness you want. Simple and infinitely adjustable. Quickly press switch several times to go into other modes, and/or turn head.

IBS with selector ring!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 28, 2009)

My interest in this light has reawakened


----------



## berry580 (Oct 28, 2009)

+1

$110 is *now* (probably) worth it.


DimeRazorback said:


> My interest in this light has reawakened


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 30, 2009)

I saw this...

_Official spec is not released yet. Some leaking information:
The light uses XR-E R2 LED_

http://jetbeamblog.com/


----------



## berry580 (Oct 30, 2009)

hmm... seems like despite improved efficiency with XP-E and XP-G emitters, XR-E are still the emitter of choice for good throwers.


----------



## pobox1475 (Oct 30, 2009)

Q3-5A or better yet 5B option and a clip and I'm all in .


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah, a neutral tint would have me sold.

Just have to see what clip they come up with...

:thinking:


----------



## palomino77 (Oct 31, 2009)

Could some enlighten me on what would be better to use (thinking about run time and brightness) on this light a 14500 or a 16340 AW cell? Both are 750 mAH :thinking: 
lovecpf


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 31, 2009)

Both are rated @ 750mAh but 16340 has ~600mAh real capacity while 14500 about 700mAh.


----------



## cheetokhan (Oct 31, 2009)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> We should have the official specs by Friday. Check the Marketplace for the official announcement.
> 
> Thank you,
> Flavio
> ...




Flavio, can you give us any updates on this new light? I'm passing up several interesting new lights from Lumapower, 4sevens, and Battery Junction, saving my pennies for this one.


----------



## chef4850 (Oct 31, 2009)

+1 for a little info. Possibally a production picture? Anything? I am expecting this to get pushed back as the date says November 2. I have preorderd this light but the date doesn't look possible with no info, no pictures, no specs what so ever. Still looking foward to this light when ever it is avaiable.

Chef


----------



## blacktop711 (Oct 31, 2009)

This light is likely to be significantly heavier than many other 1-CR123 lights. I recently bought and returned the RRT-2, and one of the reasons was the weight. The light (RRT-2) weighs 175g empty, compared to an Olight M20, which comes in at 120g. That ring configuration up front seems to add significant heft.


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Oct 31, 2009)

blacktop711 said:


> This light is likely to be significantly heavier than many other 1-CR123 lights. I recently bought and returned the RRT-2, and one of the reasons was the weight. The light (RRT-2) weighs 175g empty, compared to an Olight M20, which comes in at 120g. That ring configuration up front seems to add significant heft.


 I agree, the ring could be made smaller and from aluminum which would really help on the weight problem. The M1X is perfect in every way I think, feels lite for its size and output is amazing, I dont think it gets much better for its size, only time will tell. Iam still excited to see the RRT-0 because of its similarities to the Nitecore SR3 which would have been my favorite EDC until I realized it had UI problems/strobe coming on at times I didn't want it to.


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 2, 2009)

Guess what I've just found. :naughty:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 2, 2009)

Woo!

I don't mind that clip.
The one lumen mode is good!

I'm assuming that they used an R2...
Quite a ringy beam, but I guess all of the raptors have them.

I like! :twothumbs


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Nov 2, 2009)

cheetokhan said:


> Flavio, can you give us any updates on this new light? I'm passing up several interesting new lights from Lumapower, 4sevens, and Battery Junction, saving my pennies for this one.



Hello,

Yes, check the market place --NOW -- for the official release and photos.

Thank you,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com
JETBeam USA
888-221-5498


----------



## pobox1475 (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice! I like the low ride in pocket bezel down clip. Interesting that it is about the same length and diameter as Jet-I v3 but close to twice as heavy . Now if they make a warm tint OD version and offer an OP reflector .

Darn, I _assumed_ it came with the extender .



> Dimension: Head/Tail Diameter 25.4mm, Tube Diameter20.5mm, Total Length 97mm
> 
> weight: 86g



86g weight not bad if it weighed _with_ extender. 97mm long with or without extender?


----------



## KAP (Nov 2, 2009)

i'm excited!


----------



## hivoltage (Nov 2, 2009)

I think I need one!!!!!


----------



## Bass (Nov 2, 2009)

:twothumbs

Looks like a great light. JetBeam do present and market their stuff really well.


----------



## pobox1475 (Nov 2, 2009)

Buy in is a little steep considering we will *need* the extension (who can pass on this type of accessory :devil. I am toying with the idea of running a 14500 and carrying a RCR as a spare. Hope an OD warm OP version is released soon...


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 3, 2009)

200 meter range ? thats impressive from a 25mm light, whos guna give us the first beam shot then ? ill have to wait til it makes it across the pond


----------



## SuperLightMan (Nov 3, 2009)

Is it me or do i notice a lot of "rings" in the beams? Looks like the perfect light for me in terms of UI, but it's a bit pricey.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Nov 3, 2009)

SuperLightMan said:


> Is it me or do i notice a lot of "rings" in the beams? Looks like the perfect light for me in terms of UI, but it's a bit pricey.



Pics shows are with the SMO/Hybrid reflector which is designed for throw. The OP reflector will smooth out most of those.

Regards,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com
JETBeam USA
888-221-5498


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow that does look nice. So when does the neutral tinted Q4 version come out?


----------



## hivoltage (Nov 3, 2009)

So what is tha major difference between this and the Jett II IBS, which I now own?


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 3, 2009)

Selector ring, 5 modes, additional AA extender, much less throw, almost 2x higher price.


----------



## hivoltage (Nov 3, 2009)

My Jet II has more throw? Maybe I will just keep it.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, RRT-0 uses small Jet-I reflector.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 4, 2009)

How does the control ring work? Does it go sequentially from l to m to h? Or can you jump from one level to either lower or higher?

Also, what is IBS? 

I am searching for a light with the ultimate UI. I like the tail tactical switch that tail stand and a rotating control a lot.


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 4, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> How does the control ring work? Does it go sequentially from l to m to h? Or can you jump from one level to either lower or higher?
> 
> Also, what is IBS?




If it is like its bigger brothers RRT-1 and RRT-2, it is a sequential low to high and back. Very similar to the SureFire U2.

Here is a link directly to JetBeam's thread in CPFMP explaining what the IBS UI is... http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=176875


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 4, 2009)

bondr006 said:


> If it is like its bigger brothers RRT-1 and RRT-2, it is a sequential low to high and back. Very similar to the SureFire U2.
> 
> Here is a link directly to JetBeam's thread in CPFMP explaining what the IBS UI is... http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=176875



Thanks for the link. Does not seem special at all. The light starts on high and goes through medium and low. To reach low you have to through medium first. This is what we have on all the lights right now. 

What I am hoping for is:

1. tactical forward tail click and can tail stand

2. Double click turns on emergency mode

3. Control ring that can jump from one level to another above it or below it like this:

from low: turn one way to get to medium or the other way to get to high
from medium: turn one way to get to low or the other way to get to high
from high: turn one way to medium or the other way to get to low


----------



## chef4850 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey Flavio, I have place a pre order for the rrt-0 (blackforce 5343). wondering if you could switch my SMO/hybrid reflector for the OP. I really do not want to spend more $ for the light. But if it is possible to just get the OP that would be great! If not still looking foward to this light.

Thanks Chef4850


----------



## HKJ (Nov 4, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> Thanks for the link. Does not seem special at all. The light starts on high and goes through medium and low. To reach low you have to through medium first. This is what we have on all the lights right now.



You are misunderstanding the IBS, the idea is that you can program all 3. output levels to any brightness or flashing mode the light support. I.e. you can program any of L-M-H, H-M-L, M-L-H.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 4, 2009)

HKJ said:


> You are misunderstanding the IBS, the idea is that you can program all 3. output levels to any brightness or flashing mode the light support. I.e. you can program any of L-M-H, H-M-L, M-L-H.



Not really. I just chose not to mention the IBS thing. I have a Akoray K-106. It has user programmable levels, so I know what that's all about. Don't get me wrong. I think it is a good feature. However, you only mess with the programming until you are satisfied with the levels. After that it's the day to day UI that comes into play. The level sequence of this light is just like other lights, nothing special. What would make it special is a ring that does what I described in the post above.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Nov 4, 2009)

chef4850 said:


> Hey Flavio, I have place a pre order for the rrt-0 (blackforce 5343). wondering if you could switch my SMO/hybrid reflector for the OP. I really do not want to spend more $ for the light. But if it is possible to just get the OP that would be great! If not still looking foward to this light.
> 
> Thanks Chef4850



Chef,

Just shoot me a PM or email.

Thanks,
Flavio
BugOutGearUSA.com
JETBeam USA
888-221-5498


----------



## pobox1475 (Nov 4, 2009)

> you can program any of L-M-H, H-M-L, M-L-H.


 What about L-H-M, H-L-M, M-H-L and H-L-M ??? 

 :lolsign:


----------



## grunscga (Nov 5, 2009)

Don't forget about B-L-S (Beacon-Low-Strobe)!

Especially since you could use "T" for "T"actical Strobe, and that would make it a B-L-T.


----------



## pobox1475 (Nov 5, 2009)

> Don't forget about B-L-S (Beacon-Low-Strobe)!


 :touche:


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Nov 5, 2009)

grunscga said:


> Don't forget about B-L-S (Beacon-Low-Strobe)!
> 
> Especially since you could use "T" for "T"actical Strobe, and that would make it a B-L-T.



Do you mean B.T.L.S. edition (Bubba The Love Sponge)?


----------



## recDNA (Nov 5, 2009)

Great output and my favorite UI of any flashlight but what an ugly beam with all those rings...at least it's a nice color though.


----------



## recDNA (Nov 5, 2009)

chef4850 said:


> Hey Flavio, I have place a pre order for the rrt-0 (blackforce 5343). wondering if you could switch my SMO/hybrid reflector for the OP. I really do not want to spend more $ for the light. But if it is possible to just get the OP that would be great! If not still looking foward to this light.
> 
> Thanks Chef4850


 

Great idea


----------



## SuperLightMan (Nov 5, 2009)

Some let me get this straight. Does the selector ring enable the user to pre-select a mode that he wants first before actually turning on the light itself? Say, i keep the light selected on the highest mode for defensive purposes. But say, i find myself in my car needing to look at a map. Am i now able to twist the selector ring all the way down to the low mode and have the low mode turned on instead of having to sequentially go from high mode all the way down to low mode?


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 5, 2009)

As I understand it, Yes. I don't have one, but I played with an RRT-1.


SuperLightMan said:


> ... Does the selector ring enable the user to pre-select a mode that he wants first before actually turning on the light itself?


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes, you can set it to any one of the brightness levels before turning on the light. That is the beauty of the selector ring UI. You have full control over at what level the light comes on before you even turn on the light.



SuperLightMan said:


> Some let me get this straight. Does the selector ring enable the user to pre-select a mode that he wants first before actually turning on the light itself?


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 5, 2009)

hivoltage said:


> My Jet II has more throw? Maybe I will just keep it.


It's not any brighter, but yes, the larger reflector on the Jet-II can capture more of the spill and send it straight out the front. The Jet-II is an excellent flashlight, and I intend to keep mine as well. I might get an RRT-0 for a friend of mine who has no lights and who probably doesn't want to futz around with multi-clicking to switch modes. The control ring is definitely more intuitive in that regard.


----------



## henry1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

berry580 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't really like RRT's standard mode sequences either, having used the IBS for so long, I don't really want to go *back* to a fixed sequential interface again.
> ...








That Would Be Dynamite!!!!!


----------



## palomino77 (Nov 6, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> Yes, RRT-0 uses small Jet-I reflector.


 
Would this give it the same throw as Jet-I ???:thinking:


----------



## recDNA (Nov 6, 2009)

fyrstormer said:


> It's not any brighter, but yes, the larger reflector on the Jet-II can capture more of the spill and send it straight out the front. The Jet-II is an excellent flashlight, and I intend to keep mine as well. I might get an RRT-0 for a friend of mine who has no lights and who probably doesn't want to futz around with multi-clicking to switch modes. The control ring is definitely more intuitive in that regard.


 

I wish I had friends wo bought me hundred dollar flashlights!


----------



## grunscga (Nov 6, 2009)

palomino77 said:


> Would this give it the same throw as Jet-I ???:thinking:



If you use a Jet-I reflector, yes. However, the JetBeam site says that the Jet-I Pro has a "high efficiency" reflector with a range of 150m. The stock RRT-0, according to the site, has a "dual-curve" reflector with a range of over 200m.

So in theory, the stock RRT-0 with the hybrid smooth reflector should out-throw the Jet-I with a normal smooth reflector. If you want an RRT-0 with no rings, though, you'll have to "make do" with a Jet-I OP reflector.

If my assumptions based on nothing but marketing blurbs are correct, that is...


----------



## RobertM (Nov 9, 2009)

Has anyone received one yet? I'm quite intrigued by this light.  It seems like a 1-cell, poor-mans U2. This might be my first Jetbeam once some reviews start rolling in.



-Robert


----------



## hivoltage (Nov 9, 2009)

I dont think they are out yet, but I too am giving it a hard look.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 9, 2009)

I think they're supposed to be arriving at bugoutgear today.


----------



## RobertM (Nov 9, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> I think they're supposed to be arriving at bugoutgear today.



Cool...hopefully there will be some in the hands of CPF members with a review by the end of the week!


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Nov 9, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> I think they're supposed to be arriving at bugoutgear today.



That is correct sir...

Check MP for some comparison shots as requested later tonight.

Regards,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com
JETBeam USA
888-221-5498


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 9, 2009)

recDNA said:


> I wish I had friends wo bought me hundred dollar flashlights!


I'm an Army brat, and as such I've accumulated personality traits from all over the place, and most people who've lived in a single area most of their lives don't know how to relate to me very well. I highly value people who are willing to make that effort.


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 9, 2009)

Also, I would definitely be in for a titanium limited-edition RRT-0, with a metal button that has a hole for a tritium marker to fit in, like what the TC-R3 has. :twothumbs


----------



## RobertM (Nov 9, 2009)

fyrstormer said:


> Also, I would definitely be in for a titanium limited-edition RRT-0, with a metal button that has a hole for a tritium marker to fit in, like what the TC-R3 has. :twothumbs



Ti would be very cool! :twothumbs I'm greatly hoping for a warm LED version myself. :naughty:


----------



## bobjenkins (Nov 9, 2009)

berry580 said:


> A new model from Jetbeam called RRT-0
> 
> On sale in BOG:
> http://blackforce.stores.yahoo.net/rrt0.html
> ...



nice torch!
Does anyone havethis torch and a jetbeam III M , how would you compare the built quality , and brightness? Thanks for showing


----------



## pobox1475 (Nov 9, 2009)

> LightJunction got them today also. I can't wait to get my hands on one of these...


 Be patient with *BugOutGear*, the short wait will be well worth the service rendered :thumbsup:.


----------



## berry580 (Nov 9, 2009)

As the OP of this thread, i just made an update on dealers who sells this light to be fair with all CPF sponsors.
I'm not sure how much would that matter but fair is fair.


----------



## lightjunction (Nov 9, 2009)

Some pictures with the new arrived RRT-0 lights.





From left to right: JETBeam RRT-1, JETBeam RRT-2, JETBeam RRT-0 with AA extender, JETBeam RRT-0





Beamshot taken from 5 feet. From left to right: RRT-0 with AA battery, RRT-0 with CR123a battery.





Beamshot taken from 5 feet. From left to right: RRT-1, RRT-0(with 123 battery) 





Beamshot taken from 5 feet. From left to right: RRT-2, RRT-0(with 123 battery)





Beamshot taken from 5 feet. From left to right: JET-I PRO V3.0, RRT-0


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 9, 2009)

You will have to resize your pics to a max of 800x800 pixels :thumbsup:

Thanks for them though!

They have helped with my decision to pass on the RRT-0.


----------



## Linger (Nov 9, 2009)

Gotta re-size those photos, please do it before mods have to clean it up for you. Also, for us, those pics are too big even to see and compare multiple images. So following rules makes sense, and will make the effort you put into taking and posting them pay off.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 9, 2009)

Does the RRT-0 have the SMO reflector of OP in those beamshots?


----------



## lightjunction (Nov 9, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Does the RRT-0 have the SMO reflector of OP in those beamshots?



It has the default SMO-hybrid reflector.

Ethan


----------



## lightjunction (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you, DimeRazorback and Linger. Just resized them. 

Ethan


----------



## KAP (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks for the pictures!


----------



## lightjunction (Nov 10, 2009)

KAP said:


> thanks for the pictures!



You are welcomed.

Ethan


----------



## lightjunction (Nov 10, 2009)

bobjenkins said:


> nice torch!
> Does anyone havethis torch and a jetbeam III M , how would you compare the built quality , and brightness? Thanks for showing



Here are two pictures about RRT-0 and JET-III M R2.





From left to right: JET-III M R2, RRT-0(without AA extender)





Beam shot from 5 feet. Left to right: JET-III M R2, RRT-0(using CR123 battery)

Build quality is similar.

EThan


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 10, 2009)

Bit of a halo there, but if that's with the reflector that isn't entirely orange-peeled, then that will probably go away if you swapped reflectors. Overall the beam looks pretty good.


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 10, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> They have helped with my decision to pass on the RRT-0.



If you don't mind me asking DR.....What was the deciding factor?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 10, 2009)

After seeing the pics, I realised that it wasn't as compact as I originally thought it was.
The hand models must have small hands.

Also price...
The emitter/beam profile.

I have an RRT-1 and this is much the same just smaller.


I don't know, it's just not for me I guess. :shrug:

I can't see it replacing any of my edc's, and for night time in the house I like more floody lights.


----------



## pobox1475 (Nov 10, 2009)

> The hand models must have small hands.


 Errrr, you mean_ *large*_ don't you :duh2:...

:laughing:

*+1 too.*


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 10, 2009)

Can someone take a picture of it laying next to a ruler, with and without the AA extender installed?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 10, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> After seeing the pics, I realised that it *wasn't as compact as I originally thought it was.
> The hand models must have small hands.*
> 
> Also price...
> ...



I think it's quite compact for a forward clicky light with a selector ring. Besides that, I think there is a role for a compact thrower. Most 1-cell lights out there are all floody lights, so it fits a niche. :thumbsup:

Cheers.


----------



## pobox1475 (Nov 10, 2009)

> I think there is a role for a compact thrower.


 = Jet I v3


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 10, 2009)

pobox1475 said:


> = Jet I v3


It uses AA, so not as compact. It has no selector ring and it has the abominable reserve click with no momentary function. Sorry, the RRT-O is the winner.


----------



## pobox1475 (Nov 10, 2009)

^ 3mm shorter, 46g heavier and tail thicker. IMO *not* more compact.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 10, 2009)

pobox1475 said:


> ^ 3mm shorter, 46g heavier and tail thicker. IMO *not* more compact.


Gee! *46g *heavier... What a boat anchor! LOL! 

Yes, it is a bit chubbier, which I think it's better than slim and longer. But what really makes that light useless to me, is the lack of forward clicky and that damn UI. Selector ring is king of all UIs, it is just like a little SureFire U2.


----------



## pobox1475 (Nov 10, 2009)

Does have nice interface features, Just a little heavy for my pocket :thumbsup:.


----------



## Dioni (Nov 10, 2009)

pobox1475 said:


> Does have nice interface features, Just a little heavy for my pocket :thumbsup:.


 :laughing:

Definitely, it is very compact for a flashlight that has forward and selector ring. Maybe 'cause that I can't see it expensive.


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 10, 2009)

Nitecore SR3 / RRT-0 beam shots / comparison would be interesting..........
which throws more ?


----------



## HKJ (Nov 10, 2009)

zs&tas said:


> Nitecore SR3 / RRT-0 beam shots / comparison would be interesting..........
> which throws more ?



My guess would be RRT-0, but I am going to find out when I receive the light.


----------



## JAG (Nov 10, 2009)

anyone have heard of the new bug in the RRT-0, if using fresh CR123a-primary-batts (3.2V)?

if using fresh CR123-primary-batts with 3.2V the RRT-0 will only have one low mode !!
if using it for a minute or more and switch it off and than on again, everything is ok.
you have to drive the cr123-batts below 3.1 V and it will run.
if you have voltage between 3.1 - 3.2 V there will be only low mode-bug. 


will it only a problem of the german-charge of RRT-0 or a wordlwide problem ?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 10, 2009)

JAG said:


> anyone have heard of the new bug in the RRT-0, if using fresh CR123a-primary-batts (3.2V)?
> 
> if using fresh CR123-primary-batts with 3.2V the RRT-0 will only have one low mode !!
> if using it for a minute or more and switch it off and than on again, everything is ok.
> ...


You lucky Germans got primaries with 3+ volts! In this part of the world, they are all under 3v...


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Nov 10, 2009)

I just posted some comparison pics on the MP in our RRT-0 thread. This may answer some of the size comparrison questions you have.

Regards,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com
JETBeamUSA
888-221-5498


----------



## berry580 (Nov 10, 2009)

why post pictures comparing it with a ruler?
How are we suppose to know how big your hand is.

So is 97mm with the extender or without??



> Dimension: Head/Tail Diameter 25.4mm, Tube Diameter20.5mm, Total Length 97mm


----------



## pobox1475 (Nov 10, 2009)

Without :-(


----------



## berry580 (Nov 10, 2009)

yes, that's obvious, and the obvious question is so how long is the thing *with* the extender, which i have yet to see anywhere?


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Nov 10, 2009)

berry580 said:


> why post pictures comparing it with a ruler?
> How are we suppose to know how big your hand is.
> 
> So is 97mm with the extender or without??



I posted next to a US dollar bill, which is 6" or 150mm.

Regards,
Flavio
bugoutGearUSA.com


----------



## hivoltage (Nov 10, 2009)

Whoa...chill out dude:duh2:


----------



## grunscga (Nov 10, 2009)

berry580 said:


> ...how long is the damn thing *with* the extender...



Well, an AW 16340 is just about 34mm long, and an AW 14500 is a hair over 51mm long, so 97 + (51-34) = *drumroll* 114mm

Do I win a prize if my amazing prognostication is proven correct? 




BugOutGear_USA said:


> I posted next to a US dollar bill...



Man, you guys on the east coast must be experiencing some killer inflation!


----------



## rastaman (Nov 11, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> You lucky Germans got primaries with 3+ volts! In this part of the world, they are all under 3v...



all my new panasonic (made in usa or japan) and surefire cr123a have more than 3.2 volts.

do you buy used primaries or very cheap chinese ones?


----------



## berry580 (Nov 11, 2009)

from what i know, even the cheapest CR123 batteries should have >3V, but its just that the voltage would drop like a fly under pressure.


----------



## Whineyweim (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe I am missing something here, so don't blast me for bringing this up.

If the light is good for RCR123 up to 4.2V, why is a tenth of a volt on a primary causing problems?


----------



## pobox1475 (Nov 11, 2009)

> how long is the thing *with* the extender, which i have yet to see anywhere?


 Check post #134.


----------



## rastaman (Nov 11, 2009)

Whineyweim said:


> Maybe I am missing something here, so don't blast me for bringing this up.
> 
> If the light is good for RCR123 up to 4.2V, why is a tenth of a volt on a primary causing problems?



the rrt-0 has a feature to protect rcr. rcr are empty at about 3.7v. cr123 are full at about 3.2 v and empty at 2.9 or so.

now if you put in a new cr123a with slightly more volts than 3.2, rrt-0 thinks this is an empty rcr (because cr123a begin at 3.2v) and runs only in low mode.

all the values above are only for example and not verified.


----------



## Whineyweim (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Rastaman!

Makes perfect sense. 

Isn't going to stop my from buying.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Nov 11, 2009)

rastaman said:


> the rrt-0 has a feature to protect rcr. rcr are empty at about 3.7v. cr123 are full at about 3.2 v and empty at 2.9 or so.
> 
> now if you put in a new cr123a with slightly more volts than 3.2, rrt-0 thinks this is an empty rcr (because cr123a begin at 3.2v) and runs only in low mode.
> 
> all the values above are only for example and not verified.



This explanation is correct. You can read the official statement from Jetbeam over in the Marketplace on the RRT-0 thread.

Regards,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com
JETBeam USA
888-221-5498


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Nov 11, 2009)

grunscga said:


> Man, you guys on the east coast must be experiencing some killer inflation!



Yeah, well I wasn't sure if the Aussie knew what a "Benjamin" was so... :hahaha:

Regards,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com
JETBeam USA
888-221-5498


----------



## FireStik (Nov 12, 2009)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> Yeah, well I wasn't sure if the Aussie knew what a "Benjamin" was so... :hahaha:.....


LOL

I've never seen a $100 bill, so I can't relate. Maybe you can put it next to a $1 bill, or better yet a quarter. Now THAT I can relate to...


----------



## GadgetProne (Nov 12, 2009)

Wife just text me "a bugoutgearusa package landed"! I cannot believe Tuesday morning Maine time to Thursday morning Southern California time with a holiday in between reached me so fast! Now I have to wait 5+ hours before I get to play with my new toy! UGHHHH!


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 12, 2009)

Here is a link to my write up about the RRT-0 that I got yesterday. Lots of pictures to look at. I love this light.


----------

